# It has been a while...



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

but my 2012 HO Henry's cat is getting close to being done! And man, does it look great!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome! That is a great looking cat. I haven't seen too many cats that look that good. Mine turned out really well too.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That kitty looks awesome! Makes me want to go get one! Nice job!


----------

